# Mother diagnosed with breast cancer - looking for donations



## uberCuber (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I was just informed that my mother was diagnosed with breast cancer a week ago. It was caught early, so she should be fine, *as long as she can get treated soon*. The problem is, she doesn't have health insurance, so the doctors will require up-front payment before surgery. I don't know how many people here will care enough, but I would like to ask for small donations to help us deal with this cost. Even just a few dollars from you would be greatly appreciated. A link to the gofundme page, where donations can be submitted is here: http://www.gofundme.com/4y0m6o.

I'm sure most people who open this thread will feel a little sympathetic and then just move on, but something as small as a few dollars can add up to a significant amount if enough people can just donate that much. 

Thanks for reading,
Justin


----------



## kcl (Oct 27, 2013)

Justin, 
I'm so sorry to hear about this.. I would just like to say that your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers. I do hopefully have something that can help, however. Check out this link:
http://m.breastcancer.org/questions/insurance

I truly hope this helps! I'll donate some money later when I can get ahold of my mom.. I don't have any way to pay on my own. 

-Kennan


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 27, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. My mother was diagnosed with breast cancer when I was seven. She was "cured" and cancer free for seven years. Then last year she was diagnosed for the second time. This time she a double mastectomy. Currently she is doing well. 
Your mother will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope all goes well for her and your family.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've had this tab open on my computer since you first made the thread, so every time I would be reminded and have you all in my thoughts.


Good luck on your journey.

Cancer sucks.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 29, 2013)

Just donated $20. I know it's not much, but I hope it helps. 

Edit: Despite this being a non-cubing related thread, I've moved it out of the Off Topic Subforum so that it appears on the homepage. Feel free to bump this thread every once in a while.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this. My mother also had breast cancer 8 years ago. She was good after the treatments but then there was recurrence which moved to the lymph nodes and eventually the brain. She passed away in 2009. We've since donated much to cancer research and causes such as this. I will make a donation. I will pray for your family.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 29, 2013)

Try looking into insurance. https://www.healthcare.gov/
I am no expert, but as I understand it, the insurers can no longer deny coverage due to preexisting conditions, and people are actually required to get insurance during the coming year or else pay a fine. I don't know what options she might have there or how expensive they may be, but its definitely worth checking into.


----------



## PranavCubes (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll pray for your mom. She'll get well soon.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll pray for you guys


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm so glad they have caught it nice and early. Unfortunately my father was not so lucky. 

I am sure that your mother will get better one way or another. 

I will donate what I can once I get off work.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mother, I hope the best for her and your family. Do you live in America by any chance? Most other countries have been enlightened enough that if you can't afford health care, the government will pick up the tab for it. America is absolutely terrible at taking care of it's citizens, yet spends BILLIONS trying to take care of the rest of the world.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 29, 2013)

Donated a bit. Both of my grandmothers have passed away recently as a result of cancer. I hope all goes well.



sellingseals said:


> Do you live in America by any chance? Most other countries have been enlightened enough that if you can't afford health care, the government will pick up the tab for it. America is absolutely terrible at taking care of it's citizens, yet spends BILLIONS trying to take care of the rest of the world.



I often forget how many people on this forum are in favor of socialized healthcare... However, let's not derail the thread.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> she doesn't have health insurance, so the doctors will require up-front payment before surgery.



I don't really care one way or another about socialized medicine or not, but I think this is the stupidest thing about healthcare. I mean, these people have the potential ability to save someone's life, but if they don't get paid enough for it, they won't do everything they can. Anyway, sorry to hijack the thread.

I'm sorry to hear about your mother. I have a friend who was diagnosed with breast cancer, and then that got treated but came back about 1 year later (iirc) in her brain. She was told that she would only have 12 months to live, but due to where the cancer was in her brain, she shouldn't have been able to speak, stand, or remember stuff, but she could do all of that. She went in for a risky surgery and when it was through the doctors said that they had no idea what happened, because the surgery really shouldn't have worked, but it was the best they could do.
She's been cancer free for over a year and hasn't suffered any long term consequences (she can still speak, work, etc). Definitely a miracle.

I'll pray for your mom, but I can't donate right now. My parents don't really like online payments and stuff like this... 
Try to contact goodsearch (http://www.goodsearch.com/) about this and see if they can somehow link this donation fund. I'd definitely switch the charity/non-profit that I'm funding to this, and donate that way.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mother, but hope she will recover soon. Cancer sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 29, 2013)

I will try my best to donate. Your mother is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## BaconCuber (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh man, that's horrible. My piano teacher was recently diagnosed with lung cancer and I know how it feels. 
I'll pray for you guys and very much hope it goes well.
-Bacon


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about this. I'll keep both you and your mother in my thoughts. 
I'll do my best to donate.


----------



## pjk (Oct 30, 2013)

Donated. All the best,
-Pat


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 30, 2013)

The US should definitely get universal healthcare already, but that's beside the point.
I'll see that I can donate something, but I'll have to wait until I'm home, which should be this weekend.
In the meantime, good luck and hopes from me


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone who has donated so far, and thanks for the kind words 




Nilsibert said:


> I'm curious as to why my post was edited? (Sarah)



I would believe it is because she removed something


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 31, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Edit: I'm curious as to why my post was edited? (Sarah)


I sent you a PM -- check your inbox. It was mainly to keep the thread on-topic.


----------



## ernie722 (Nov 11, 2013)

i understand the thread and all but why is this in the speedcubing help section??


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 11, 2013)

ernie722 said:


> i understand the thread and all but why is this in the speedcubing help section??



So that it appears to people on the home page.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 11, 2013)

ernie722 said:


> i understand the thread and all but why is this in the speedcubing help section??





Sa967St said:


> Just donated $20. I know it's not much, but I hope it helps.
> 
> Edit: Despite this being a non-cubing related thread, I've moved it out of the Off Topic Subforum so that it appears on the homepage. Feel free to bump this thread every once in a while.



There you go


----------

